# Nigerian dwarf bottle feeding schedule



## lovenmranch

Can anyone please email me a Nigerian dwarf bottle feeding schedule.

I think the little doeling is ~4lbs (kitchen scale), Since I raise boers I dont want to over feed her and have her get floppy kid or overeaters. I have been feeding her 1oz every 2 hours of colostrum. I did 10% of her body weight and figured she should get 7 oz of colostrum. I started her on 1.5 oz of goats milk this morning. but she still seems so hungry she will be two days old tonight.

Thanks
Melissa
[email protected]


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Be it tiny quintuple miniature lamancha kids, nubians or boers, we always fed the same way. As much as they want as often as they will take it of colostrum that first 12 to 24 hours, and then as much milk as they want 4 times a day for a few weeks, then three times a day for a few more weeks, then twice a day until I wean them when they stop drinking all their milk and are really eating grain.

5 and 6 pounds if pretty normal for all triplets here and they get offered 12 ounce bottles of colostrum and then milk, then when they are finishing that whole 12 ounces, I move to 16 ounce bottles ( can you tell I am bottle feeding right now and not lambar feeding 

So if she weighs 4 pounds she should at least eat 4 ounce of colostrum at a time, it is how much I would tube her also.

Floppy kid is about poor management. Kids who are super hungry tank up on milk when it's super hot outside, it builds acidosis in the rumen and the milk doesn't coagulate, it sits there and produces gas. Entero is about change, it's usually because of cold milk that is fed when kids are used to warm milk, new feed is put out, inconsistancy of feed and milk schedules. Non vaccination.

Imgaine anyone being able to keep up the routine of 1 ounce every 2 hours with a barn full of goats kidding. V


----------



## SimplyE

I fed mine all they could eat at least four times a day. If she is acting hungry, she probably is. I am not an expert, but they need that food. Mine went through more than that even that young.


----------



## lovenmranch

Good to know.

Thanks
Melissa


----------



## chell20013

We haven't been doing this long, but this season we have bottle fed a boer, a nubian and a mini-mancha--all bucks, and all pigs. They all ate about the same amount per feeding--between 2 and 4 oz the first few days, then quickly up to 20 oz per feeding.


----------



## tendermeadowsnigerians

Our nigerian kids get as much as they want 4 times a day for the first 3 weeks then 3 times a day. They usually start out eating a 4-6oz bottle and will eat 8oz bottles as they grow.


----------



## mshomos

*Bottle feeding during the night...*

I have googled about 10 different bottle feeding schedules for Nigerian Dwarfs. I have 2 out of a birth of 3 (momma only liked 1) that I'm currently feeding. My question is, when folks say they feed their babies 6x/day, are they talking just during the day or through the night also? Mine are about 5 days old, healthy, and I'm feeding 7, 11, 3am and 7, 11, 3pm. I'm exhausted! I mean, don't they sleep?

Monica


----------



## jdavenport

at 5 days, if they are doing well, you can just feed them 4 times a day, 7am, 12pm, 4pm, 9pm. They will be fine until morning, but they will be hungry!


----------



## MJTR

Here is a chart on bottle feeding

https://www.facebook.com/notes/j-t-ranch-dairy-goats/bottle-kids/802777659795031


----------

